# Ritchey one bolt or two bolt seatpost?



## Fignon's Barber

Building up a new project using a 260 stem and wcs curve bar. I want to use a Ritchey seatpost. Looking at the WCS, and trying to decide between the one bolt and two bolt options. Which one offers a more secure hold, with no creeking? Saddle is fizik antares with kium rails. thanks


----------



## tihsepa

I have both and am in favor of the one bolt. It just seems to hold better. I have had slipage issues with the two bolt.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy

I also own both, and had slippage issues with the 2 bolt. I scuffed up the curved area where the clamp slides, and used some carbon paste. No slip issues now! 

If I didn't want to mess with it. One bolt is the way to go. However, I won't buy another Ritchey post. I'll stick with Thomson or the new Syntace P6 too.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## calrider61

If you use the one bolt seatpost you will get the best results with the 'alloy' clamp kit for 'Fizik' for your saddle. (Not the 'carbon' kits, 'Selle Italia' clamp kits or the standard that ships with the post). I am using the 'carbon','Fizik' with a Antares braided rail saddle. One installation trick with the Antares is to assemble the clamp kit on the rails with the one bolt a bit loose . Use a little fiber paste. The saddle on the post will slide/rotate from the rear between the clamping faces. Tighten the bolt a bit then install post into seat tube.


----------



## mfdemicco

I've got both a one bolt and a two bolt seatpost. Both seem to hold the saddle securely, but the one bolt allows more saddle setback.


----------



## burgrat

I have the one bolt and never had any issues. No creaks, easily adjusted, very nice.


----------

